# Gandia



## sarah7546 (Feb 15, 2008)

Hello, just recently moved to Gandia. Is there any local groups I can get involved in I am in my 50's just would like to know if anyone my age is around Gandia!!


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

sarah7546 said:


> Hello, just recently moved to Gandia. Is there any local groups I can get involved in I am in my 50's just would like to know if anyone my age is around Gandia!!


I moved your post here, as you'd posted in the forum information section.

Well ..... theres the Gandia Social Club? Heard of it? 

I'm in the hills by La Font, overlooking Gandia.


----------

